# Wireless slow to connect



## Starryblue2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm having a problem with my laptop taking a long time (5-10 minutes) to connect to the internet. I've checked on another computer to make sure it wasn't a problem with the internet but it connected right away. Any idea on how to make it connect faster. Not sure what info you need so just let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Starryblue2,
In order to help you i need to know the PC specs, make sure to include wireless modem model, and driver. Windows version. That all for both computers. And also number of other devices connected to this network. Also i need to know how is your wireless router fully connected.


----------



## Starryblue2 (Nov 29, 2005)

The other computer was a friends who stopped over so I dont have the info for that here but here is the info for mine. This is the only device connected. If theres any other info needed let me know

HP Pavilion dv7t-2000
Vista
Intel core 2 duo 2.4 ghz
4gb ram
500 gb hard drive 

Modem:
Trendnet TEW-652BRP


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

1-Is the problem recent?
2-Do you have any security programs (anti-virus,anti-malware,firewall, etc..) installed, if so plz state.
3-Is the modem built in the laptop, or plugged to it?
4-Just for confirmation,"Your problem is that it takes a long time to concect to the connection? , or to connect through a browser?"


----------



## Starryblue2 (Nov 29, 2005)

1-Is the problem recent?
No, it's happened the entire time I've had the laptop even after a factory restore it still does the same thing 

2-Do you have any security programs (anti-virus,anti-malware,firewall, etc..) installed, if so plz state.
Yes, right now I am using the windows firewall but this was also happening when using a mcafee and a norton firewall

3-Is the modem built in the laptop, or plugged to it?
Theres a wireless card built in

4-Just for confirmation,"Your problem is that it takes a long time to concect to the connection? , or to connect through a browser?" 
Connect to the connection


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

So i must assume that it's virus free, wireless card from factory, and that it's an old issue. Try the following:
1-Set proxy settings to automatic.
2-Stop any unnecessary network connections, or services.
3-Make sure that you have the latest driver for it by the manufacturer, and by the windows update, which also must be compatible to your card

Please state what is the OS detailed version, including bits ,of both PC's.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from your PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## Starryblue2 (Nov 29, 2005)

1-Set proxy settings to automatic
How do I do this?.
2-Stop any unnecessary network connections, or services
Did This
3-Make sure that you have the latest driver for it by the manufacturer, and by the windows update, which also must be compatible to your card
Checked both and both are up to date

Please state what is the OS detailed version, including bits ,of both PC's.
Vista home premium 64 bit


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Starryblue2, I have just exactly concluded why does that happen in your laptop. In this post i will write the explanation, in the next i will tell you the steps. Windows Vista network IP system is a new invented technology than the older Win XP, that means that not all network devices available in the market such as your wireless router are compatible with this new type of IP technology. That makes the job of obtaining the IP adress and all needed stuff to connect to the internet harder, and may lead to a delay exactly like what you are suffering from.

You have three solutions for this problem:
1-Replace Vista with XP
2-Buy a new wireless router which is compatible with Win Vista
3-Follow the following in the next post.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

If you don't want to buy a new router, neither switch to XP then do the following. 
Go to your network item, click right click; then properties.
Go to the box in Networking which says "This Connection Uses the following items:" and remove the tick which is to the left of 
"Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)" , then click ok, and there you are not using this technology while *connecting to just this network*.
This technology has some extended features so if it didn't work then just post and i will tell you how to disable the rest of it's features.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

StarryBlue2,
what have happened with you? Did it work by disabling IP6 or not?
Please read my above posts to understand what i mean.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

StarryBlue2 have not heard from you, where are you??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess he lost interest.


----------

